# MARS Officers at Sea



## tumbling_dice

After searching through many topics, I haven't been able to find out what a MARS Officers duties consist of at sea.  I am aware that they are primarily used for OOW duties (at least that the impression I got), but I thought that watches only lasted four hours, what do they do the rest of the time? What is a MARS Officer's day like?  I am particularly interested in the first five years when an officer is fresh out of MARS IV.  Any knowledge would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cobbler

Outside of watchkeeping hours time is consumed by a variety of things such as divisional duties (looking after the welfare of a group of sailors), planning for upcoming ocean passages or visual/blind harbour pilotages, ancillary duties (anything from Unit Security Officer to Sports Officer), and little odd-jobs you get may be given by the CO/XO/Navigator.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

MARS officers also take on the roles of SAC, SWC, ASWC, IMDO, OROs, BWK, DeckO, NAVO, CO and XO. So in other words your ship handling, your command and your warfare facets.


----------



## Cronicbny

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> After searching through many topics, I haven't been able to find out what a MARS Officers duties consist of at sea.  I am aware that they are primarily used for OOW duties (at least that the impression I got), but I thought that watches only lasted four hours, what do they do the rest of the time? What is a MARS Officer's day like?  I am particularly interested in the first five years when an officer is fresh out of MARS IV.  Any knowledge would be greatly appreciated.



This following post assumes you are considering (or are in?) the Regular Force.


You will find yourself posted to a ship as an Acting Sub-Lieutenant. Your duties will be focused primarily on standing on the Bridge as 2OOW (essentially running the watch and learning, all in the goal of...) and working towards your OOD and BWK certification. The latter is your Bridge Watchkeeping certificate, which is awarded to you ONLY by a Commanding Officer of a ship. You will study the ship's inner workings in order to achieve your Officer Of The Day (OOD) qual, and no doubt you will conduct multiple fire/flood/force protection exercises to gain that qual. You will, in addition, attend your NOC or Naval Operations course, which will give you the basics of Naval Operations at Sea. I could go on and on (and on?) but you will be very busy during the first few years you join the fleet. Everyone is different, but the duties of 2OOW/OOW are perhaps the most enjoyable you will have as a Acting/Sub-Lieutenant. Once qualified as a Bridge Watchkeeper, your next step is working towards your D-Level of choice... as mentioned above that can consist of many things, the route you choose is yours. Suffice to say, you will be exposed to myriad challenges and positions of responsibility. 

Every day at sea is different. Every day alongside is different. I can assure you that if you remain focused and eager, you will spend your off watch time studying, eating and sleeping - perhaps in that order. There will always be something to do, and eventually you will find that no-one will kick your ass to do any of it... take the job/studies/boards by the reigns and get 'er done... all the goals you want to accomplish are yours to take... MARS=opportunity... but no-one will force you to do it.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> MARS officers also take on the roles of SAC, SWC, ASWC, IMDO, OROs, BWK, DeckO, NAVO, CO and XO. So in other words your ship handling, your command and your warfare facets.



Can you let some of us more illiterate types know what the acronyms stand for.  I know what some of them are but not all of them.  Also, do you know how many months each D qual course is?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I thought even illiterate types would know how Google worked as well. 
Each D level course varies in length and off hand seeing how I am not an officer, your best bet would be to contact CFNOS.

SAC-Shipborne Air Controller
SWC- Sensors and Weapons Controller(AAW and ASuW)
ASWC-Assistant Sensor Weapon Controller(ASW)
IMDO- Information Management Director
ORO-Operation Room Officer
BWK-Bridge Watch Keeper
DeckO- Deck Officer
NAVO- Navigation Officer
CO-Commanding Officer
XO- Executive Officer


----------



## gunner065

Upon successfully completing MARS 4, a candidate will be posted to a ship for a period of 18 to 24 months to complete his at-sea (bridge watchkeeper certification) and alongside (Officer of the Day qual.) training requirements.  

6-8 months after being granted his  Bridge Watchkeeper "ticket", a MARS officer will complete any of 5 specialty courses : IMD (Information Management Director), SAC (Shipborne Aircraft Controller), ASWC (Anti-Submarine Warfare Director), SWC (Above-Water Warfare Director) or FNO (Fleet Navigation Officer).  

Remember that a MARS officer might fail one of these above-mentioned course and would therefore be nominated to another course (courses are recommended by chain of command, service requirement and member`s personal aptitudes).  Once qualified as on the specialties, a MARS officer would get posted to a unit, where his new skills would be further developed and often challenged.  

There you go in a nutshell and I would have to say that that whole paragraph might cover well above the 5 "initial" years mark.


----------



## dimsum

Each of the D-levels is about 6 months long.  Most are in CFNOS in Halifax, with the exception of FNO which is in NOTC Venture in Victoria.


----------



## Lumber

At what point do you have the opportunity to switch to Subs?


----------



## tumbling_dice

Thanks for the info, I can't remember how long a MARS Officer's contract is for, but about how far in your career do you get before your initial contract expires? How hard is it to get a second contract?

And yes, I am planning on Regular Force.


----------



## FSTO

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, I can't remember how long a MARS Officer's contract is for, but about how far in your career do you get before your initial contract expires?* How hard is it to get a second contract*?
> 
> And yes, I am planning on Regular Force.



I'm sure that you will have no issue with getting a second contract. (as long as you are a competent BWK! ;D)


----------



## J_dog

Please do not forget the other non-surface D-levels which you can apply for after your MARS NOPQ qual or after your first D-Level tour*:

 - CLDO - (Clearance Diving Officer), and
-  Submarine Officer

*(These two other D-Levels require some more perquisites as well)

Cheers J.


----------



## LordVagabond

Hey all 

After chatting up the PO at the recruiting center, I have put in my app as a MARS officer, DEO. I have a University Degree (B.A.) and a technical certification (A+ IT Technician) and would like to go into MARS with a focus on Operations and Information Systems. I know that MARS is competitive, however I am fairly certain that I have a fair chance.

My questions are twofold:

A) Despite having a good rundown by the recruiter about what the position entails and the training involved (5 years minimum, however I plan on a full naval career so the time component isn't that much of a worry), I would love to hear real-life experiences and stories about what exactly one can expect in the position.

B) What can one do to stand out, to be the one they pick to go through BMOQ and MARS training? The recruiter said I had a really good attitude and my head was on really straight about the mental and physical challenges ahead, however I don't think attitude alone will get me in. I do plan on keeping in email contact with the recruiter and try to come up with at least one intelligent question a week to ask so that my name is refreshed in their minds with "oh, he's truly interested!" (Which I am. I really really really want to be a MARS Ops Officer)

Thanks for your time in reading this thread, and I look forward to replies


----------



## FSTO

From just your enthusiasm shown on this thread you already have enough to get noticed at the Naval Officer Selection Board (NOAB). Due to our critical manning shortages you will have no trouble getting a foot in the door. Once you are in make sure that you do not become the person who is more than willing to step on your buddies to get ahead. Eventhough us MARS Officers have a reputation as being self-centred cold hearted bastards we do notice blatant backstabbers and treat them accordingly.

Another word to the wise is that Jr and especially senior NCM's (non commissioned members) are a wealth of information and they can assist your professional development immensely. Treat them with respect and it will pay dividends during your career.


----------



## starseed

FSTO said:
			
		

> Another word to the wise is that Jr and especially senior NCM's (non commissioned members) are a wealth of information and they can assist your professional development immensely. Treat them with respect and it will pay dividends during your career.


My father (RCD) recounts with particular fondness his relationship with a CPO who somehow got posted to a logistics position in the Army. His buddy, another officer, would say when confronted with a problem "This is beyond our abilities as officers to solve. Let's go see the Chief!" *picture rubbing hands together with glee*

Senior NCOs are magic


----------



## dapaterson

FSTO said:
			
		

> us MARS Officers have a reputation as being self-centred cold hearted bastards



So that's why all the folks who go from Army black berets to the Navy feel so much at home...


----------



## LordVagabond

I actually went back in to CFRC Calgary yesterday, for the sole purpose of talking to the recruiters and asking about the recruiting process, the selection board, all that cool jazz 

One question that I do have for the serving MARS-O's is... despite the rigorous training, theory and studying involved, are there allowances made to have a life? I mean, I know that it requires sacrifice to be an officer of any type, but I have a companion of the female gender at the moment (that I am quite attached to and will probably ask to marry after BMOQ) and would like some time over the next 5 years to have an hour or two here or there  ;D Also, it's just fun to somedays go catch a movie, spend some time walking through a park, go swimming, etc...


----------



## TimBit

LordVagabond said:
			
		

> I actually went back in to CFRC Calgary yesterday, for the sole purpose of talking to the recruiters and asking about the recruiting process, the selection board, all that cool jazz
> 
> One question that I do have for the serving MARS-O's is... despite the rigorous training, theory and studying involved, are there allowances made to have a life? I mean, I know that it requires sacrifice to be an officer of any type, but I have a companion of the female gender at the moment (that I am quite attached to and will probably ask to marry after BMOQ) and would like some time over the next 5 years to have an hour or two here or there  ;D Also, it's just fun to somedays go catch a movie, spend some time walking through a park, go swimming, etc...



Although being in the military, no matter what trade (well...some trades more than others), is a lifestyle more than just a job, it is not jail either. You will have time to have a family: the most serious question that you need to ask yourself and your significant other is, as a prospective MARS Officer, how will she cope with the time at sea? Because you WILL spend a LOT of time at sea. If she is fine with it, then yes, no worries you'll have time to have a life while at home.


----------



## LordVagabond

I'm ready to spend 6-8 months of the year at sea. I know that she and I have talked about it and she is okay with the idea if not slightly unhappy (who wouldn't be with your loved one gone for 2/3 of a year?), but she is viciously independant so I think she'll be fine. Hell, she doesn't even let me buy her movie tickets when we go to the movies, despite my desire to XD

Also... as I'm looking at a naval career, and this may just be future foresight, but what can I expect once I reach Lt(N) and beyond? I've heard that the higher the rank, unless chosen to command a vessel, you do less and less sea work and more and more admin and training (which I have no problem with).


----------



## CountDC

If you are lucky enough to reach the senior officer level then odds are you will find yourself less at sea.  From looking around where I am it looks like there is a good chance you will end up in the NCR as it seems that most of the LCdrs and up are here.   ;D


----------



## LordVagabond

Thanks for all the replies so far guys   I'm sure that as I think of more questions I'll either call the CFRC or post em up


----------



## SomethingImportant

Did LordVagabond get into the MARS program?


----------



## bt13

Thought I'd share some interesting light reading for any fellow MARS applicants out there looking for some more in depth insight. Apologies if this has already been shared.  :-[

The document is a graduate thesis titled "THE DEVELOPMENT OF EXPERTISE IN MARITIME SURFACE AND SUBSURFACE (MARS) OFFICER TRAINING IN THE CANADIAN NAVY" and is written by Lieutenant-Commander Maryanne McCarthy-Senebald while at the University of Calgary in September of 2000. The information and procedures outlined might be out of sync/off base to current Canadian Navy standards but I found pretty interesting nonetheless, here's a little snippet.

"The study was conducted at VENTURE, The Naval Officers Training Centre (NOTC) in Esquimalt, British Columbia. The study was authorized by National Defence - Headquarters, the Director of Naval Personnel and Production, the Commander Maritime Pacific Fleet, and by the Commander of Maritime Forces Pacific. Thirty officers from the Maritime Pacific MARS Officer population of approximately 336 officers volunteered to participate in the study. These officer were member of the Regular and Reserve Forces, and included MARS IV students, Course Training Officers, and Fleet Officers at various levels of professional development..."

Document located at  http://hdl.handle.net/1880/40632  and was found through Google search, I obviously take no credit for the work.


----------



## wrivers

What is the usauall time away from home, when i read up on this it said the average time away is 3 months,


----------



## kratz

Your time at sea will vary too much to be able to give you a number of days or months. It depends on things like, your own career progression, which ship you are posted to, the fleet sailing schedule and the other needs of the service.

A quick search of the site brought up a number of MARS topics. Another search of "sea time" brought up:
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/33864.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/33559.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/70962.0.html


----------



## Svanen

Cronicbny said:
			
		

> …your Bridge Watchkeeping certificate, which is awarded to you ONLY by a Commanding Officer of a ship.



Apologies for re-activating such an old thread. I was intrigued by the above: is it accurate?

In my day, the CO provided a recommendation (following informal, ongoing assessment during practical experience at sea), but the BWK was awarded by a board (following successful completion of an oral examination ashore). Perhaps things have changed.


----------



## FSTO

Svanen said:
			
		

> Apologies for re-activating such an old thread. I was intrigued by the above: is it accurate?
> 
> In my day, the CO provided a recommendation (following informal, ongoing assessment during practical experience at sea), but the BWK was awarded by a board (following successful completion of an oral examination ashore). Perhaps things have changed.


CO gives the BWK Certificate. The Commodore awards the NOPQ afterward.


----------



## Svanen

FSTO said:
			
		

> CO gives the BWK Certificate. The Commodore awards the NOPQ afterward.


Thanks, got it. 

I was reserve MARS and we didn't have C of C II, so things worked a bit differently.


----------

